# First day Henry's shooter?



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

You have a Henry's tag and have this 9x9 buck do you shoot or wait. What do you think he scores?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I need a better picture than that to make a comment.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

I'd shoot.


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

ridgetop said:


> I need a better picture than that to make a comment.


Can you see all 4 pics ridge?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I'd be hard-pressed to not shoot that buck.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Way too big. Who wants all that weight?


----------



## deadibob (May 20, 2015)

I would shoot that buck but not on the first day. I would want that Henrys hunt to last as long as I could. I'd tie him up and come back to him on the last day


----------



## CROC (Sep 12, 2007)

I could go enjoy the Henry's with that guy in the cooler for the rest of the week I would say SHOOTER!!!!:grin:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Pics aren't very clear, please post GPS coordinates so I can go get a closer look at him to advise you. ;-)


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

I don't much go for hunting the petting zoos, but would like to hunt the Books one more time, for personal reasons, as I haven't been there in decades. If I did have a tag for the Henries, sure I'ld shoot him if he pushed my button, but would also shoot the first buckie that tickled my fancy regardless of the antler structure. He's a purdy buck for sure, thanks for posting.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

I'd shoot him, if for nothing else, to put him out of his misery. Just think of how tired his neck is from holding that much antler up all day long. Not to mention all those points that are probably constantly getting hung up on things. Poor thing.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

sorry. its the henrys. not a shooter. no mass. spindly horns. short tines. with a little effort you can get a much much better buck. its the opening day and the henrys. you wont get that tag again. you can shoot that one from the road.


----------



## lunkerjunker (Aug 8, 2011)

Kingfisher said:


> sorry. its the henrys. not a shooter. no mass. spindly horns. short tines. with a little effort you can get a much much better buck. its the opening day and the henrys. you wont get that tag again. you can shoot that one from the road.


Really? Are there really that many giant bucks running around down there?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

lunkerjunker said:


> Really? Are there really that many giant bucks running around down there?


The Henry Mountain mule deer herd is something that every hunter should experience, it is awsum.

Even before they closed the area after the 95 season I believe it was a great place to hunt and now even better if you can draw a tag.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

i only make it down there once or twice a year but i would definitely not take that buck on opening day or even day 2 or 3. there are much better bucks that that one.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

just type in "henry mountain mule deer pictures" to your url line and take a look at the monsters that come up... might change perspective a bit....
its a lot like seeing a small 6 bull on an any bull unit and then seeing a real bull on the monroe or boulder or lasal... there just isnt much comparison. sure, thats a nice buck and a wall hanger. but its not a henrys buck.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

berrysblaster said:


> Can you see all 4 pics ridge?


My bad. I didn't realize the others were off to the side.
I would strongly consider that buck.


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Hard choice for me. He's a great buck. Not clear enough pictures to make a guess on score although I would say that sometimes extra points don't amount to a whole lot on the tally sheet. On the other hand sometimes small extra points are attached to long extra tines

If I have an archery tag I probably shoot and grin for months. If I have a rifle tag I might hold and see him in my dreams for the next few days. Hopefully only until I found one a little better that I did shoot.

Na, that's B.S.!! after looking at him again and again I know I would just shoot him and be thrilled about it. I would say he's over 200"


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

He's a nice buck no doubt, but if I had a Henry's tag, I'd probably hold off...dependent on what else I was seeing, of course. Great looking buck though - I'd love to transplant him to my general area unit!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

He would dead as Spam if I had a tag. I know there are lots of better bucks on the Henrys and while I may want to extend my henrys tag I just think if I wouldnt be capable of passing a buck like that


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

take look at some of these henry mt bucks for comparison. its a great buck, and a wall hanger... but if I had a henry mt tag, i would be looking for one of these...
http://www.bronsonoutfitting.com/#!mule-deer/c1bpm


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 20, 2008)

Great buck, 200+, not a first day shooter on the Henry's. It has everything but mass. In a year or two it would be a tank!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Kingfisher-
That is some serious horn porn! Man, to have that tag...how would it be??


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Buzzard said:


> Great buck, 200+, not a first day shooter


This statement makes me laugh... Not you as an individual making it, but how hunters have become.

Especially since a lot of people that would "pass" that buck haven't shot a 180", or maybe even a 170" buck, let alone a 200".

I don't know what is wrong with him. Guided, or with tons of scout time in and a buck patterned, maybe pass? But then don't you feel dumb when you shoot a smaller buck a few days later?

There are a lot of big bucks there. There are a lot of big bulls on certain units, but guys still leave them without 380" or 400" bulls all the time. Just because there are a number of dear that clear the 220" doesn't mean every tag gets one. Some people leave the Henry's with their buck of a lifetime only to find out that typical 4 panned out to be 185".


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

It's been said, but what is this forum for if not for beating a dead horse? Of course there are bigger bucks on the Henry's and bigger bucks killed each year on the Henry's. But there are also a good number of bucks killed on the Henry's smaller than this buck as well. 

I'm not to the point where I could pass ANY 200 inch buck. Maybe if I had another buck I liked more patterned and I felt I had a reasonable chance at him? But even then, it would be tough to pass this buck. Just like I will not pass a 350 inch bull, no matter what unit I end up hunting with my 18+ points in the next 2-35 years. 

I'm not mad at anyone that says they would pass this buck. I just don't think I could.


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

Kingfisher said:


> take look at some of these henry mt bucks for comparison. its a great buck, and a wall hanger... but if I had a henry mt tag, i would be looking for one of these...
> http://www.bronsonoutfitting.com/#!mule-deer/c1bpm


Either your understating the size of the buck pictured or overstating the average size of bucks killed on the Henries. Granted the pictures are grainy and difficult to see, but I see enough there that I would have to give serious consideration to shooting him.

He looks as big or bigger than about half the bucks on Bronson's page and I suspect he is bigger than the majority of bucks that guys bring home from the Henries. Even on the Henries, 200+ inch bucks are few and far between. It just so happens that those that are killed are the only ones you ever hear about.

I'll likely never have to worry about it because the odds of me ever having that tag are ever so slightly above 0.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

that buck would never see another sec of the day with out a hole in his side and me jumping up and down with a big o smile on my face


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Vanilla said:


> Just like I will not pass a 350 inch bull, no matter what unit I end up hunting with my 18+ points in the next 2-35 years.


Heck, most units a 330" is DANG good.

Its like when the media covers certain incidents(mainly with police). They look sooooo common. Hunters now see these big deer and elk that have Months, even Years of scouting and tracking on them, some are even private land. We think "That's the norm. That's the expectation."

The deer in the OP is bigger than most think.


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 20, 2008)

Randomelk16, I had a Henry's tag in 2013. After two decades of applications and tons of scouting I killed the buck of my dreams. Granted, the Henry's are not crawling with bucks like the one BerryBlaster posted. I wanted an old deer and prepared to eat tag soup. I've been lucky enough to have killed several bucks between 175 and 190. If I ever get another premium deer tag, I'll hold out for a bigger buck than I've already killed.


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

any particular reason I can't upload the AVI video file these still pics came from???


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

here lets try this, youtube likes it! 



 anyone change their minds on this buck with the video?


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

From my experience on the Henry's there is an age class of deer there that many of us never ever see anywhere else. We are not used to seeing 8 year old bucks with 29" ears. Argue all you want, I've measured many of them myself and I know they happen.

Any time somebody starts using ear width to judge an old mature buck they are going to be way off.

Not saying any previous comments on this thread said anything about ears. I just agree that the deer in the pictures is probably much bigger than many are guessing.


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Before anybody jumps on the stupidity of the comment I just appeared to make.... 

I didn't mean I have measured the ears on many of the deer on the Henry's unit. Ha!


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

berrysblaster said:


> here lets try this, youtube likes it!
> 
> 
> 
> anyone change their minds on this buck with the video?


Well, his g3's are a little weak. :shock:

The video confirms for me that unless there is a much better buck standing next to him or I have my heart set on a 200 inch typical, that buck is going to get shot.

The next question is...is that really a Henries buck?

I know there are a handful of guys on this forum that have hunted the Henries. Any chance we can see your bucks?


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

Dahlmer said:


> Well, his g3's are a little weak. :shock:
> 
> The video confirms for me that unless there is a much better buck standing next to him or I have my heart set on a 200 inch typical, that buck is going to get shot.
> 
> ...


That is the question! . I may have a good buddy who is unofficially tied at the hip to the Henry mtns, he doesn't guide but has been found in a bunch of the pictures of dead celebrity bucks from that chunk of real estate. It might be from him, or it might not haha


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

I wouldn't recommend you shoot him at all.






Me, not so much to stop and ask. He'd be in my cooler before you figured out whether to shoot or not.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Kingfisher said:


> take look at some of these henry mt bucks for comparison. its a great buck, and a wall hanger... but if I had a henry mt tag, i would be looking for one of these...
> http://www.bronsonoutfitting.com/#!mule-deer/c1bpm


And those guys camp on those bucks the entire summer with top of the line optics.
Not exactly what your average joe can do.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

After seeing the video. I think that buck could go 220+.
I know of a guy that killed a 27" wide 170" buck just a couple years ago on the henries with his rifle.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I'd shoot until I ran out of ammo


----------



## chia6 (Jun 30, 2015)

That depends on what else you've been seeing on your scouting trips, and also on what type of deer your looking for. I think its a great buck that would look good on the wall.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I'll be honest, that deer just does it for me. I don't think I could legitimately claim I'd pass on that deer, unless his big brother were right next to him!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> I'll be honest, that deer just does it for me. I don't think I could legitimately claim I'd pass on that deer, unless his big brother were right next to him!


It is funny to see people posting that they would pass on a 220"+ buck, unless they are severely under estimating its size.
That buck is probably somewhere in the mid 30s in width too.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

ridgetop said:


> It is funny to see people posting that they would pass on a 220"+ buck, unless they are severely under estimating its size.
> That buck is probably somewhere in the mid 30s in width too.


True. Plus, I don't claim to know the Henry's incredibly well, but I have gotten familiar with them. Even 180" bucks aren't just everywhere on the mountain.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

yup, underestimated him in height and width. nice buck.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Once again...........BANG !!!
In a second.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It has always been said on the forum here that if you would shoot it on the last day then shoot it on the first day. 

Now after saying that, if you did have a Henry Mountain deer tag odds are you would of been down there scouting and watching these bucks grow their antlers. So if this guy was on your list of shooters then shoot him. If you had been seeing bigger or more impressive bucks while scouting then wait. 

For me he would be on his way to the taxidermist.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

That video brought a whole new perspective. Unless I had something bigger patterned, he would be dead. He's bigger than I originally thought.


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 20, 2008)

The video changes my mind on first day shooter. Dead deer for me. I hope to see a hard horned pic of him!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I don't know.... His G6s and 7s are fairly weak. That is a great buck. The only draw back to him is age-- I'd guess him as a 4 year old and he'd be a true giant in 2 years. 

I'd shoot him on a Henry's tag, but would hope the hunt lasted at least 3 days.


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

I think he'll be a 245 buck next year, but anybody would have to be totally crazy to pass him up.


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

Packout said:


> I don't know.... His G6s and 7s are fairly weak. That is a great buck. The only draw back to him is age-- I'd guess him as a 4 year old and he'd be a true giant in 2 years.
> 
> I'd shoot him on a Henry's tag, but would hope the hunt lasted at least 3 days.


I think you are right, but I'm guessing 5 years old based off previous footage. Either way if he makes it a couple more years could be looking at a truly astounding deer!


----------

